# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Sweet Old World

## Crbrennan

Does anybody have tab and/or chords for Sweet Old World by Lucinda Williams?  There is a fiddle run so figured I could try it on mandolin.  Thanks!
-Cathy

----------

